# Christmas came early for POO



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Just unloaded my christmas presant to myself. He is a 72 inch Pacific shortnose spearfish. I caught him off the coast of Kauai in May of this year.

I know, I know I didn't do a post then but I'm doing one now. Six of us chartered a boat for a full day of fishing My father, li'l bro, li'l sis, bro in law and my li'l bro's father in law.

It was an awesome time! We caught about fifty or sixty yellow fins jigging. After about ten fish or so I talked the deck hand into letting me do his job (unhooking and killing the fish  ) The boat kept everything that we caught.

Our arms were getting sore and shakey, those tunas fight like pit-bulls! we headed back to shore and out came the big rods and gear. About 15 min. into the trip back one of the reels started screaming!!!! FISH ON  After a quick survey of who was left on deck I guess I was voted to reel the bugger in. The cap'n of the boat said they are quite rare, himself only seeing about a dozen in 40 years on the water  To say the least I was stoked 8)[attachment=2:g05ob8gn]fishy_1.jpg[/attachment:g05ob8gn][attachment=1:g05ob8gn]skywithfishy.jpg[/attachment:g05ob8gn][attachment=0:g05ob8gn]fishyback.jpg[/attachment:g05ob8gn]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW .....POO !!!!! :shock: :shock: 

Quite a catch....congrats to you man !!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a real beauty! Nice catch.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo that's the shiz.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a super trip. What a great looking fish and a Christmas present. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm sure Jack is going to love looking up at this fish from the bed :mrgreen: Glad to see it finally arrived,its a hell of a fish my friend!!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

threshershark said:


> Poo that's the shiz.


 I'm scratching my head here, isn't that redundant???

That is freakin cool Poo!!! I don't even want to know what she cost.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome fish, Poo Pie. Looks like a once in a lifetime fish. What took you so long to post a report?  

I would love to catch some huge ocean fish some day. The problem is that I've been deep sea fishing and whale watching before and got miserably sea sick. Kind of turned me off to the concept of heading back out into the mighty ocean. Maybe some day.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job man!! You are a true master when it comes to fishing.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the shouts guys. It was a great battle, he went air-born a half dozen times. Wish I had it on video  

Can't wait to tell my better half his final resting place will be above the bed. 
Sucks about the sea sickness Schijf, my little bro's pa in law puked about ten times that trip.  BONINE man!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome fish man. Above the bed is perfect spot for a trophy like that. -|\O- --\O


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I thought in the bed was a good place for a "trophy".


----------



## kamas_kid (Dec 4, 2008)

shotgunwill said:


> I thought in the bed was a good place for a "trophy".


Dude, not in front of the kids.

Nice catch Poopie, I haven't even been out on the ocean yet.  Hopfully I'll get my chance soon.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Did he dance for you on the water ? Very cool. Congrats Poo...........


----------

